# Requiem Aeternum for EWQL Symphonic Choirs and Hollywood Strings



## dcoscina (Dec 14, 2010)

My take at choral writing....to me it sounds a little like Gorecki...and depressing. But I'm bi-polar so there you go.

http://soundcloud.com/dcoscina/requiem-aeternum


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 14, 2010)

The writing is top notch. Really like the way it slowly builds

The string work is excellent.

The choirs sound, well, not very good. Do you own a modwheel?  The choirs need expression, volume fader moves (cresc and dim) and more verb.

Cheers.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice writing David. Familiar influences. 

I love how the strings sit in the mix although they do seem overly wet compared to the choir. I don't believe adding verb to the choir will help them sit better personally - you might have to work in reverse by removing verb from the strings to bring them perceptually closer and perhaps then add a bit more to the choir. 

The newer generation of choirs as of late do seem to naturally sit better in the mixes for some reason - you know the ones. When possible you may want to consider checking those out as a better match to HS production values.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Dave,

Very nice composition! 

This is one of those very difficult pieces to program and not many people will dare post pieces like this because of the long choir notes, numerous slow transition notes and adagio kind strings. Everything playing against you, programing-wise. But since you have the courage to post it, I'll give you my comments.

I think this could be a really terrific sounding piece after more tweaking, unfortunately we are only getting a fraction of the emotion you could convey. Yes, the choir, as Riff pointed out could be more expressive, more dynamics, but also the strings. I'd like to feel MORE intensity. What I like to do when I program, is always play each part alone, naked as can be, and if at the end they stand well alone, with decent expression, they will blend well with the rest, better never count on the overall effect, or keep that as final resort. The string and choir sound is nice, but that's not where the problem is, too me. I really hope you could tweak this, most people when you give them advice, they seem to let their piece down, don't understand this, when they are so close. But I know it's not your case. Great music!


----------



## JohnG (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi David,

If it's not too intrusive, could you share with us what you're using to monitor your mixes? I generally agree that the composition is on a much higher level than the sound itself, which I think detracts from the experience.

Ironically, it's always "real" music that demands the most from one's sound, much more than, for example, a heavy percussion bed.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Dec 15, 2010)

David, 

This is definitely one of the better pieces of music posted on VI Control. Easily the best I have heard from you.


I am not a big fan of the sound of it. It sounds a bit boxy. The programming could improve in places. Its not a very clear mix. You are doing some complex chords in there, so you do need more clarity for sure. 

Having said that, of course I cannot like the composition and hate the sound. I like the composition so much that I am ready to discredit the sound in some places. This is a great sign of true talent. 


Very good!!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## rayinstirling (Dec 15, 2010)

Hmm, having Requiem Light, I'm not sure I exactly agree with Frederick on the newer libraries sitting better or for that matter differently.
I still think EWQLSC is more than capable of performing well in this piece.

I tend to use a little extra formant volume, say 11 or even 12 against the consonants pitched level of 10, and yes I would have the mod wheel working on the longer notes and phrases.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Dec 15, 2010)

Very nice writing David!

You have to put more life......breath.......... dynamics into the piece. Guy's advice about having each line "live on it's own" in terms of a performance is key. 

If you give it another go with the advice from the thread, you will be pleased.

Mr A


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone. The comments are great and I totally agree. I applied a Master EQ chain from DP 7.22 on this mix and bumped up the bass which might explain for the muddy mix. Part of the FX chain included a Limiter which also doesn't help. I agree that after that first pause, the choir should come in a LOT louder, like FFF with that bi-tonal chord. 

To be honest, this was just a break from the doc I'm scoring and it was supposed to be a "fun' piece but it just evolved into a very different direction. I appreciate the objective criticisms and everyone's ability to discern the sonic quality of the piece from the music aspect. While I'm also not happy with the rendering of the music in some places, I am satisfied with the composition itself. I'm actually planning on making this a larger work because of the raw material in the piece suggests it.


----------



## tumeninote (Dec 22, 2010)

Love this! I wanted to mention that your composing skills are great. Enjoyed listening to others on Soundclouds. It would be really nice to hear a new version of this per others suggestion with much more dynamic on choir/strings.


----------

